# [SOLVED]-mount error

## FizzyWidget

while booting i often see this

```
[    2.650482] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    2.656789] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    2.683851] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
```

is there a way for me to hide the first 2 lines as i have it set to mount as ext4 so i don't know why the other 2 lines even appear

----------

## Hu

As a quick fix, you might be able to set the rootfstype on the kernel command line, assuming sda3 is your root.  You could also try removing ext2/ext3 support from your kernel if you only use ext4 filesystems.

----------

## Jaglover

In fact, you can build support for non-root filesystems as modules. My /boot is Ext2 and my Ext2 module is loaded only when I upgrade my kernel.

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *Hu wrote:*   

> As a quick fix, you might be able to set the rootfstype on the kernel command line, assuming sda3 is your root.  You could also try removing ext2/ext3 support from your kernel if you only use ext4 filesystems.

 

adding rootfstype=ext4 after /dev/sda3 in grub you mean?

----------

## Hu

Yes.

----------

## FizzyWidget

added that earlier after the posts here jogged my memory, all working fine now  :Smile: 

----------

